# Ordering Online



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Where is the best place online to buy a live fish?:huh:

ANY SUGGESTIONS????*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

There are quite a few places to choose from.
Arrive alive and places that guarentee the fish are the places I would go with. But:
Saltwater Fish: Marine Aquarium Fish for Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I second that. I've ordered many things there; they've always treated me well.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I ordered a brace of 5 angels from Mellow Aquatics . They arrived promptly, on time, healthy and way better than any angels I have ever bought locally. These are orange Calico/Koi angels that are not even available locally.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Umm, this is the saltwater forum. That site does not carry saltwater fish.


----------

